# NFL in HD for the first time...



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

Last Friday I bought a Sony KDS-55A2020. DirecTV hasn't come to install my HR20 yet, but I'm getting all of my locals OTA.

Tonight, I'm watching football for the first time.

I only have one question... WHY DIDN'T ANYONE *TELL* ME ABOUT THIS???

Amazing! Wow.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new TV. Tonights game looks good but not great. It gets better.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

There was a discussion here, the other day, asking what made you switch to an HDTV set. Now you know the general concensus. Enjoy.


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> It gets better.


I don't believe you. I'm going to need to see proof.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Re: last night's Fox broadcast of the Colts/Cowboys game: Generally good camera work, excellent teaming of Joe Buck, Troy Aikman and Chris Matthews. Unfortunately, the program was marred by frequent picture breakups -- pixellation and freezes -- on Time Warner cable here. I didn't bother to switch to OTA to see if the problem was due to the cable company's reception. Eventually, during the third quarter, I switched over to the Discovery Channel (standard cable, not Discovery HD Theater) and watched a few shows there.
Nice to see football on TV again, though -- NFL is America's favorite pastime, not MLB!! Go Panthers!:hurah: :jumpingja :icon_kiff


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

MLock said:


> Last Friday I bought a Sony KDS-55A2020. DirecTV hasn't come to install my HR20 yet, but I'm getting all of my locals OTA.
> 
> Tonight, I'm watching football for the first time.
> 
> ...


Live sporting events seem to always look really good in HD. I am still amazed at how much detail you can see. I could even tell how many empty seats there were in the stands. Before that has always just been a blob from a distance. I look forward to my first full season of watching NFL in HD. It has made me enjoy football again.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Reminds me of when the "good" President Bush (41) and Mrs. Bush were at an Astros game on FOX (HD). Right behind the plate.

If you didn't have HD, you wouldn't have been able to tell it was them.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

MLock said:


> Last Friday I bought a Sony KDS-55A2020. DirecTV hasn't come to install my HR20 yet, but I'm getting all of my locals OTA.
> 
> Tonight, I'm watching football for the first time.
> 
> ...


Well, we have several forums pretty much dedicated to trying to tell people, but I see you've just joined. So I guess that leaves your friends to blame for not telling you. 

Welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

And welcome to the world of HDTV. It is awesome stuff. I'm thinking at Christmas you'll need a bigger TV and put this one in the bedroom or kitchen. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------

